# My 260kg squat from today



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers buddy this lift meant alot to me today, ive really worked my nuts off that squat


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

260 is brill man:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> 260 is brill man:thumb:


thanks pal brings me closer to the big 300


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> thanks pal brings me closer to the big 300


Love squats. Did 180 4 year back. Gotta work around injuries now but should see 200 in the next year I hope 1rpm of course


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice mate. Good lift


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

i did 200kg today i was buzzing! only been doing them about 6 months  good strong lift man!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Very nice mate. Good lift


cheers buddy means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> i did 200kg today i was buzzing! only been doing them about 6 months  good strong lift man!


thanks mate i amde same mistake have neglected squats most my training life, especially last 18 months reason i made focus for them last 8 weeks


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate i amde same mistake have neglected squats most my training life, especially last 18 months reason i made focus for them last 8 weeks


me too m8, i have pretty strong legs from deadlifting every week for the last 20 months, i been adding weight on every week! my bench sucks as i keep getting injured all the time, so just focusing on deadsa nd squats now, i used to ****ing hate squatting now its my 100% favorite exercise along with deadlifts! keep it up!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


>


well done pal, good depth too!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads need to build some muscle on my chicken legs now my quads are only 25inch and calves 16 :-0 LOL


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers lads need to build some muscle on my chicken legs now my quads are only 25inch and calves 16 :-0 LOL


your back is sick!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> your back is sick!


cheeers mate getting there deadlifts and chins all the way


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

That's mega!! I've only just started squatting regularly, once a week for the last 6 weeks but I can really appreciate what 260kg must feel like.

Awesome!!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheeers mate getting there deadlifts and chins all the way


mine a few week ago haha


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers lads need to build some muscle on my chicken legs now my quads are only 25inch and calves 16 :-0 LOL


That is surprising to me mate. Thought your legs would be way bigger. What you weighing at the moment?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> That's mega!! I've only just started squatting regularly, once a week for the last 6 weeks but I can really appreciate what 260kg must feel like.
> 
> Awesome!!


thanks mate ive been squatting alot recently


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> That is surprising to me mate. Thought your legs would be way bigger. What you weighing at the moment?


honestly mate there embarrassing, weighing around 110-112kg most days with alot of fat lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> honestly mate there embarrassing, weighing around 110-112kg most days with alot of fat lol


Fvck it mate. Just think how much you'll be squatting when you get some meat on them


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Fvck it mate. Just think how much you'll be squatting when you get some meat on them


exactly my thoughts going to include alot of volume and front squats and even some leg press and hacks for muscle gains now higher reps


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

260....sh1t the bed. Nice one fella.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> honestly mate there embarrassing, weighing around 110-112kg most days with alot of fat lol


92kg me with a beer gut haha!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yesssssss!!!!! Knew you would smash it and made it look fcuking easy! Ave it!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yesssssss!!!!! Knew you would smash it and made it look fcuking easy! Ave it!!


cheers mate

just need quads like your now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate very impressive !!! 180kg killed my neck :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Nice strong lifting there Rick. Well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> just need quads like your now


Nah there all show and no go mine lol. With my fcuked back I probably wouldn't be able to squat 80k!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


>


By the way m8, what kinda routine do you follow?

me personally do things like, 3x3, 5x5, 3x8, 531. with accessory work ie: SLD, leg press, leg curls, sometimes barbell lunges, thats about it lol.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good going mate I get 60 kg and almost topple over dread the thought off 260 lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> By the way m8, what kinda routine do you follow?
> 
> me personally do things like, 3x3, 5x5, 3x8, 531. with accessory work ie: SLD, leg press, leg curls, sometimes barbell lunges, thats about it lol.


just however i feel for example last wekk i did 360 19 inch dead, then atlas stones then 280x3 deadlift, then deadlifted again 2 days later 300x1 then squatted 220x8.....week before i just squatted every day, week before 4 squat days and one deadlift

all random but mainly built around sets of 5's and 8's and some triples rarely

also dotn see the need for accessory for deads and squats apart from variations like blocks/bands and fronties

most sessions are heavily hungover too including todays 260 LOL


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> just however i feel for example last wekk i did 360 19 inch dead, then atlas stones then 280x3 deadlift, then deadlifted again 2 days later 300x1 then squatted 220x8.....week before i just squatted every day, week before 4 squat days and one deadlift
> 
> all random but mainly built around sets of 5's and 8's and some triples rarely
> 
> also dotn see the need for accessory for deads and squats apart from variations like blocks/bands and fronties


my deadlift has been stuck for a while, i lack flexibility real bad so I have just started to do stretches, I been stuck on 245kg for a bit now  but my squat is going up and up, weird! may be my form! & do you think squatting 2-3x a week is not overkill? i might start doing more than 1-2 days


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> my deadlift has been stuck for a while, i lack flexibility real bad so I have just started to do stretches, I been stuck on 245kg for a bit now  but my squat is going up and up, weird! may be my form! & do you think squatting 2-3x a week is not overkill? i might start doing more than 1-2 days


not overkill at all , im firm believer that the body will eventually adapt if youve got the balls to go through the pain

some days i wanted to stay in bed my knees wre so sore body aching and hurting but went and done 10 sets of heavy work for reps and such

give it a try


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> not overkill at all , im firm believer that the body will eventually adapt if youve got the balls to go through the pain
> 
> some days i wanted to stay in bed my knees wre so sore body aching and hurting but went and done 10 sets of heavy work for reps and such
> 
> give it a try


Will do m8, but i get a sore lower back when lifting heavy all the time especially if i deadlift 2-3x a week, i will give the squatting 2-3x a go for sure!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> Will do m8, but i get a sore lower back when lifting heavy all the time especially if i deadlift 2-3x a week, i will give the squatting 2-3x a go for sure!


Lol anyone will my back has never not been sore for about 2 yrs haha

I dont think you can deadlift as often unless speed work etc, deadlifts tax the cns alot more than squats do


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> Thumbs up!


 :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy looked strong .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done buddy looked strong .


cheers big man means alot

got my switching phase for week or so mainly box jumps and band squats then 4 week intense smolov cycle to do then done


----------



## MortUK (Jul 25, 2013)

That's awesome man, and as it was just said, you looked well strong. Just did 160 and that nearly killed me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good lift mate :thumbup1:


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

sick lift m8 !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers big man means alot
> 
> got my switching phase for week or so mainly box jumps and band squats then 4 week intense smolov cycle to do then done


looking good for more before the year is out .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looking good for more before the year is out .


would be nice to hit 270 maybe

need to get some pressing in now though neglected it alot lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Rick89 said:


>


well done Rick mate, I am on 120kg after a year... well I can get about 3-4 at 120kg.. not sure on my 1rm


----------

